# How to do this...



## NM Rich (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how this effect was done? I like the grayed out background but keeping a couple objects in color...






Thanks for any suggestions!
Rich


----------



## BYoung (Mar 5, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken this is called Selective Coloring. The image was in color then using software (ie: Photoshop) they select the area they wish to keep colored, then desaturate the rest of the image making it B&W. I'm not sure on all the steps since I haven't tried it myself on a photo but I'm sure its not to hard.


----------



## iflynething (Mar 5, 2008)

My technique for doing this is:

Open file > Create new layer > Turn that layer to black and white > Erase from that layer to the background layer (Which will be the one in color) > only erase what you want in color

Hope that helps

~Michael~


----------



## D-50 (Mar 5, 2008)

I find a layer mask is a bit easier to use but Iflynethings approach should work fine as well


----------



## NM Rich (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tips...  I think I might give it a try!


----------



## mstephens (Mar 5, 2008)

you can also use your paint brush in PS and change the mode to color. just another way of achieving this


----------



## JamesD (Mar 8, 2008)

Or shoot film, print on paper, and hand color.  There's a few people in here who do it that way.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 9, 2008)

JamesD said:


> Or shoot film, print on paper, and hand color. There's a few people in here who do it that way.


 
Which would be the alternative process way. :hail:


----------



## doobs (Mar 9, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> Which would be the alternative process way. :hail:



Or would it be the _normal_ process?
It _was_ around first after all...


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah... I meant normal.... this is the "alternative" board...but because its alternative, its normal to us.  LOL...:lmao:dang it's confusing. Anyways...:hail: NormalRocks...that is _normal_ to us. Alternative to them. what ever!:lmao:


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2008)

JamesD said:


> Or shoot film, print on paper, and hand color. There's a few people in here who do it that way.


One of us just spent the weekend teaching very eager students the traditional craft. :mrgreen:

As astounding as it sounds....interest lives. I never saw so many adults happily getting their fingers pigment-stained.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 11, 2008)

terri said:


> I never saw so many adults happily getting their fingers pigment-stained.


 
Good adults! good adults! :lmao: We need them for back up when we take over the world! Alternative domination!:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> Good adults! good adults! :lmao: We need them for back up when we take over the world! Alternative domination!:hail::hail::hail:


Just wait till that pendulum swings the other way, Crystal.....everything old will be new again - isn't that how the saying goes?


----------

